
Show HN: Machine learning (entirely) in Rust - AtheMathmo
https://github.com/AtheMathmo/rusty-machine
======
AtheMathmo
I want to share rusty-machine - a machine learning library written entirely in
Rust.

I've been working on it for a while and would love to get some feedback and
criticism from this community! Thanks.

~~~
struct
Looks neat, the API seems nice, and it'll be interesting to see a new
framework now that Leaf[1] has been abandoned. Also fantastic to see a linear
algebra library for Rust: that's useful for lots of applications other than
just machine learning. I'll be keeping an eye on this :D

[1] [https://medium.com/@mjhirn/tensorflow-
wins-89b78b29aafb](https://medium.com/@mjhirn/tensorflow-wins-89b78b29aafb)

~~~
AtheMathmo
Thanks! Rusty-machine doesn't really solve the same problems as leaf so there
would certainly be some value in both existing.

I agree on the linear algebra front too! I think it's well worth investing
time into. Though - there are some other alternatives you may want to check
out:

nalgebra:
[https://github.com/sebcrozet/nalgebra](https://github.com/sebcrozet/nalgebra)
ndarray: [https://github.com/bluss/rust-
ndarray](https://github.com/bluss/rust-ndarray) (a little light on linear
algebra right now)

And there are probably a few others.

